# CTC Birthday Rides



## gom (13 Feb 2018)

Very sad to see a return to Yarnfield this year, easily my (& many others’) least favourite of the last several years. Don’t know quite why but local cycling was really quite boring & Cannock Chase, sold as a high point, had loads of traffic. 
Don’t know how much interest the BRs are to this forum, but I enjoy the week’s camping with other cyclists of all sorts. 
Not this year alas, I wouldn’t go if you paid me.


----------



## FishFright (13 Feb 2018)

gom said:


> Very sad to see a return to Yarnfield this year, easily my (& many others’) least favourite of the last several years. Don’t know quite why but local cycling was really quite boring & Cannock Chase, sold as a high point, had loads of traffic.
> Don’t know how much interest the BRs are to this forum, but I enjoy the week’s camping with other cyclists of all sorts.
> Not this year alas, I wouldn’t go if you paid me.



I'm not sure where you cycled that made it boring . This is in my area and there's plenty of quiet little roads and lanes and theres really different terrain depending on which direction you head.


----------



## FishFright (13 Feb 2018)

FishFright said:


> I'm not sure where you cycled that made it boring . This is in my area and there's plenty of quiet little roads and lanes and theres really different terrain depending on which direction you head.



If anyone is going to Yarnfield this year find your way to The Anchor in High Offley for a superb pint of 6X or cider in a lovely old pub..


----------



## gom (13 Feb 2018)

FishFright said:


> I'm not sure where you cycled that made it boring . This is in my area and there's plenty of quiet little roads and lanes and theres really different terrain depending on which direction you head.


“Boring” a bit unfair, but following the official routes we seemed to spend a lot of time on not always quiet lanes getting somewhere rather than enjoying the ride. Had of course been spoiled by Cornwall, Suffolk, Eden Valley previously (all better than my immediate locale), but, at least among the group of us who sat in the bar moaning, it lacked that certain something. 

Can’t remember the weather - possibly a grey overcast week?


----------

